# Renewing nie number whilst still in UK



## Janeym8 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well i really mean paperwork as i know nie no. is for life
We got our nie numbers in Scotland but the paperwork says only valid for 3months
We have not managed to get to Spain to purchase property but will be doing this end of next month and have been told we need new paperwork
I cannot,for some reason,e-mail consulate in Edinburgh nor get them to answer telephone so my questions really are
1- do i have to fill out another copy of application form
2- do i need to photocopy everything again
3- can i renew online

If anyone can help i would be grateful as would save wasting paper,time,trip to Edinburgh

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Janeym8 said:


> Well i really mean paperwork as i know nie no. is for life
> We got our nie numbers in Scotland but the paperwork says only valid for 3months
> We have not managed to get to Spain to purchase property but will be doing this end of next month and have been told we need new paperwork
> I cannot,for some reason,e-mail consulate in Edinburgh nor get them to answer telephone so my questions really are
> ...


I'm not 100% certain, but when I've heard of people renewing they essentially had to go through all the same steps as the first time - & pay again as well

if I were you I'd wait until a purchase was nearly completed before renewing the cert - it's at the notary that you will need the actual bit of paper - not before then

you should be able to go to the local extranjería & get a cert when you need it - & yes, to be on the safe side I'd take copies of _everything _again


----------



## Janeym8 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok so been to Spanish Consulate in Edinburgh to renew NIE numbers
Needed
1- passports
2- copy of passport photo page
3- another original form completed cant remember what its title was
4- they gave us another,easy,form to complete
5- £15.60 correct money for 2
6- our original NIE paperwork received when we first applied for it

No stamped addressed envelope required as just getting it emailed back to me
They told us we should have them in next 2 weeks


----------

